

Newer faster version of WebGL Quake 3 demo : JQuery is gone, updated glMatrix - mariuz
https://plus.google.com/101501294230020638079/posts/jb8KceCeJWk

======
dasmoth
As with most first-person WebGL projects, things go wrong when the mouse
pointer leaves the canvas area. Is there anything that can be done to
"capture" the pointer (that isn't horribly open to abuse...)?

~~~
MatthewPhillips
The Point Lock API[1], not yet implemented except in experimental branches.

[1]<https://developer.mozilla.org/en/API/Mouse_Lock_API>

------
jebblue
The performance was amazing even on my aging desktop system. Running Ubuntu
11.10 and Chrome browser.

~~~
mkilling
This should not be surprising considering that your GPU is rendering geometry
from 1999

~~~
DharmaSoldat
Agreed.

~~~
jebblue
Insightful.

------
aw3c2
Direct link <http://media.tojicode.com/q3bsp/>

------
zrgiu_
Would it be possible to throw in a server, add a few grains of socket.io and
make this multiplayer ? I don't see why not, and it would make it a much more
appealing experiment.

